

Has Google's browser peaked already?  - bhc3
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2008/10/at-the-beginning-of-september.html

======
zandorg
If it's being reviewed in the New Scientist, I'd hardly say it's failed.

------
ajbatac
The tipping point of Chrome is just around the corner.

------
ram1024
most people running browsers want to make sure that it will run everything
they normally do before committing to a switch. i run chrome, but i keep
firefox close at hand, and IE as a 3rd backup as well.

i like chrome, and i see where they're going with it, and it's pretty
ambitious. just wish it didn't make my hard disk thrash constantly when i use
it. looking forward to its future, you'll see great things. it may just herald
web 3.0 yet

